# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Jay Cutler's steroids

## tinyGuy

Just for fun :P

----------


## frawnz

That could be a lot of things. My testosterone vials are always dark as the medical documentation always says direct exposure to sunlight can damage the testosterone. Also, I don't think most people keep their test refridgerated.

----------


## Tigershark

But I thought Jay only used Muscletech products? 
That was sarcastic by the way.

----------


## mastablasta7

Jay Cutlers all natural!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## zabster151

its a joke how all these bodybuilder say they only use protein powder.

----------


## Brewster

> its a joke how all these bodybuilder say they only use protein powder.


WTF are you talking about? They will only say it when their in a video that kids are gfoing to watch 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE6uegoRiFk

----------


## Natureboy71

Probably GH in the fridge.

----------


## Tigershark

There is a guy at the gym who is a Cutlerphyle and he buys everything he endorses because Jay says it's what he uses. Guy even drinks sugar free Tang because he was doing it in one of his videos. I have the upmost respect for any of these guys who can develop like that and I understand him not wanting to admit to AAS use, but come on most people are not that stupid either.

----------


## zabster151

> WTF are you talking about? They will only say it when their in a video that kids are gfoing to watch 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vE6uegoRiFk


very good video, it just sucks you only get to see the side that lies about taking only powders.

----------


## jypoll

Jay Cutler was on sportsnet two weeks ago and was complaining how people called him a roid monkey and how he never used hormones!! ahahahah .... what do you think will happen when your a 300lbs Mr Olympia.

----------


## MrGreen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sc-AruW8kg

No juice just food and muscletech!!

----------


## adamjames

hcg or gh

----------


## Newyorkrockstar

Jay was at my good friends health store when I lived in long island think he has a relationship with twin labs out there whatever I don't follow up on these pros waste of time but anyway he deff does gear n unless my boy was lying about getting it from him, he also makes his own or has someone do so again my boy is very well off in his buss. N doubt he'd lie.. N he had the brightest imo ugliest m3 color I've ever seen he barely fit inside lol not the car for that body size.. But he looks even bigger in person.

----------


## gym_junki

> hcg or gh


WTF lol yeh mate its all in the hcg

----------


## stevey_6t9

why does everyone expect honest answers from them that they take steroids ? 

they have contracts worth millions $$ each year, and there not going to forfit it just to tell some teenager that they take steroids, prime example is christian boeving losing his contract.

----------


## chi

:Icon Rolleyes:  yeah he is natural

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> But I thought Jay only used Muscletech products? 
> That was sarcastic by the way.


I thought i could get big following the diets and workout plans in Weider magazines as a kid. It is amazing how much knowledge they pack into those magazines, yet don't tell you how the athletes got big.

----------


## layeazy

It will be great when Jay retires and hopefully lets everyone know what his cycle was lol i think it would be epic regime...

----------


## CMB

> It will be great when Jay retires and hopefully lets everyone know what his cycle was lol i think it would be epic regime...


If he is running less than 20 compounds I would be surprised... lol.

----------


## Anabolic_Minds

has lee preist admitted he takes steroids , i think i remember once reading in a magazine, can't remember which one, that he took some 350mg of deca . And i'm not sure if this was him but i remember reading he only need about 100mg of test.

----------


## X83

Dude has to be in the 1000mg plus range on just about everything.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> has lee preist admitted he takes steroids, i think i remember once reading in a magazine, can't remember which one, that he took some 350mg of deca. And i'm not sure if this was him but i remember reading he only need about 100mg of test.


I think Priest is one of the guys that talks openly about steroids .

----------


## MR-FQ320

what does everybody think about the older pro's like my hero arnie ? i heard he used a bit of Dbol coz thats all they was in his era i mean he was a big lad at 19, ive got his book.

----------


## Anabolic_Minds

> what does everybody think about the older pro's like my hero arnie ? i heard he used a bit of Dbol coz thats all they was in his era i mean he was a big lad at 19, ive got his book.


he was using more than dbol , and i'm pretty sure he started early

----------


## 9za4ck4

jay cutler looks amazing no doubt, everyone knows you get that extra "edge" as he calls it with muscle tech products 

and his cycle well thats easy to figure out its 
1000mg of CELL MASS
850mg of NITRO ISOLATE 
700mg of MYO SHOCK
900mg of INTRAVOL

and he pct's with lots of cookies and milk  :Big Grin:

----------


## Anabolic_Minds

I guess Gustavo Badell is the only one natural...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a4W8...eature=related

----------

